#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  مظاهرة احتجاج ضد فيلم معاد للإسلام في هولندا

## رويتر

حوالي 1000 شخص يتظاهرون في العاصمة الهولندية أمستردام احتجاجا على اقتراب موعد عرض فيلم يتوقع أن يحمل انتقادات مسيئة للإسلام.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## ابن البلد

المظاهرات بقيت في كل حته
ومعادي الإسلام بقم في كل مكان  ::(: 
حاجه تقرف

----------

